# How do you usually sync files across servers?



## johnlth93 (Mar 1, 2014)

So I came across this article while I was searching on Google about file sync across Linux servers.

http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/667

rsync - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync 

Unison - http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/ 

git sync - http://code.google.com/p/git-sync/ 

persy - http://persy.digitalkultur.net/ 

 

Then I wonder, how do you guys sync you files across servers?

Do you guys sync large files? What about security wise?

 

Thanks


----------



## tonyg (Mar 1, 2014)

For large files with rsync:

rsync -ah --progress --timeout=15 --partial -e ssh /local/file [email protected]:/remote/dir/


----------



## tchen (Mar 1, 2014)

Depends on what you need it for but I found csync2 to work well with a small number of files that don't change too often. Example cluster configs. You can implement star topologies for n nodes.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 1, 2014)

rsync -auvz -e "ssh -p PORTNUMBER -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -i /root/.ssh/id_rsa" /loca/dir/to/move [email protected]otemachine:/dir/where/files/go/remotely/$date/

RSync, but I've not really checked out any other option. Should I?


----------



## KS_Phillip (Mar 1, 2014)

For things that don't need instantaneous sync, we use lsyncd, which fires off rsync.


----------



## johnlth93 (Mar 2, 2014)

seem like best choice still rsync with ssh, going for that then


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Mar 2, 2014)

Sneakernet!


----------



## Ruchirablog (Mar 2, 2014)

rsync it just works


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Mar 2, 2014)

I think rsync is most using one.


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 3, 2014)

btsync is nice, but rsync is pretty much the de-facto solution.


----------



## dannix (Mar 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> rsync -auvz -e "ssh -p PORTNUMBER -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -i /root/.ssh/id_rsa" /loca/dir/to/move [email protected]:/dir/where/files/go/remotely/$date/
> 
> RSync, but I've not really checked out any other option. Should I?


Instead of this you should consider rsnapshot. Especially if the directory you're syncing consumes a lot of space.


----------



## stim (Mar 4, 2014)

BTSync is great. Set-and-forget syncing between 4 servers for the last 6 months. No problems. 

http://www.bittorrent.com/sync


----------



## Navyn (Mar 4, 2014)

rsync


----------

